

The Real Crisis of Journalism - misiti3780
http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/real-crisis-journalism-new-republic

======
johnny99
Another harsh take: [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/09/opinion/joe-nocera-the-
new...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/09/opinion/joe-nocera-the-new-
republics-rebellion.html)

